# Job prospects for fraud examiner



## sanju.varghese (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, could anyone please guide me on the job prospects of a fraud examiner in Australia. Also what are the prerequisites to be a fraud examiner, Job market , salaries and growth avenues.

I am a CFE and certified LA in ISO 27001, and am presently employed as senior manager investigations in a leading MNC Bank in India. I have work experience of 12 years.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

sanju.varghese said:


> Hi, could anyone please guide me on the job prospects of a fraud examiner in Australia.


This is Canada. Wrong place to ask such questions about Australia. ;-)


----------



## sanju.varghese (Sep 8, 2013)

EVHB said:


> This is Canada. Wrong place to ask such questions about Australia. ;-)


Hi, thanks for a prompt reply, sorry for the error. I am yet to start the immigration process. I am looking at Canada too, it would be great if you could guide me on the subject.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the place to be regarding Canadian immigration and (temporary) work permits:
Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada

What is a 'Fraud Examiner'? What is your educational background?


----------

